# nvidia problems

## will_in_wi

I have been using gentoo for some time now, and as I wanted a bunch of ebuilds that were in ~x86, I edited make.conf for that. emerge -p --update world came up with a bunch of updates that I installed. After that was done I rebooted and then alsa, X and networking didn't work. Before I updated I had a 2.6.1 kernel with X, alsa and networking working ok. Now when I boot, alsa and network modules hit an error.

```
FATAL: error inserting (the module name and path): invalid module format
```

This error occurs on the alsa and nvnet modules.  nvnet I got to load by running modprobe -f nvnet. Then I run dhcpcd. I can access the network. How do I do that in the modules autoload conf file? Also how do I do that for alsa? What is the problem in the first place? Nvidia-kernel also is causing me problems. I run startx and it says 

```
Error: API mismatch: The nvidia kernel module is version 1.0.4480, but this X module is version 1.0.5336. Please be sure that your kernel module and all nvidia driver files have the same driver version.
```

 It seems that the X module is nvidia-glx and nvidia kernel module is nvidia-kernel. I have unloaded the module from memory and reinstalled matching versions of nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx. It still comes up with the exact same error. What do I do?

btw: this is my first post.

Thanks

----------

## dsd

is /usr/src/linux pointing to your currently running kernel? re-merging nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel after correcting that should solve your nvidia problems.

which version of module-init-tools do you have installed?

----------

## will_in_wi

Yes usr/src/linux is pointing to the right kernel sources. I have version 3.0_pre9 of module-init-tools.

----------

## will_in_wi

Recompiling the kernel in /usr/src/linux does not help. Just a tip. I found that I have to recompile several ebuilds every time I recompile the kernel, so I created a shell script to compile the kernel, update lilo and reinstall the ebuilds. Recompiling module-init-tools did not help.

----------

## will_in_wi

I manualy deleted the nvidia modules from /lib/modules. I then remerged the nvidia-kernel ebuild. Now when I try to modprobe nvidia it says 

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.1-rc2-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

 What do I do to fix it, and what is dmesg?

----------

## will_in_wi

I have figured out that dmesg is a debugging tool. Running it produced a lot of text. I ran dmesg >> dmesg.txt and here is the output. 

```
000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff0000 - 000000000dff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff3000 - 000000000e000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

223MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 57328

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 53232 pages, LIFO batch:12

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                    ) @ 0x000f6b90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0dff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0dff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0dff79c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo2.6 ro root=344

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 1913.181 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 221748k/229312k available (3273k kernel code, 6908k reserved, 1023k data, 156k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3784.70 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb420, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCE] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS for Linux with large block numbers, no debug enabled

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (39 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 176M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(98)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(98)

parport0: Printer, Hewlett-Packard OfficeJet Series 500

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: CD-RW 48X24, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: QUANTUM FIREBALL EX10.2A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: WDC WD600BB-00CAA1, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 20044080 sectors (10262 MB) w/418KiB Cache, CHS=19885/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1

hda: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ppa: Version 2.07 (for Linux 2.4.x)

ppa: Found device at ID 6, Attempting to use EPP 32 bit

ppa: Found device at ID 6, Attempting to use PS/2

ppa: Communication established with ID 6 using PS/2

scsi0 : Iomega VPI0 (ppa) interface

  Vendor: IOMEGA    Model: ZIP 100           Rev: D.13

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 6, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 6, lun 0,  type 0

pd: pd version 1.05, major 45, cluster 64, nice 0

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- paride_protocol. error = -16

pda: Autoprobe failed

pd: no valid drive found

pf: pf version 1.04, major 47, cluster 64, nice 0

pf: No ATAPI disk detected

pg: pg version 1.02, major 97

pga: Autoprobe failed

pg: No ATAPI device detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, pci mem ce898000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver midi

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

drivers/usb/image/scanner.c: 0.4.16:USB Scanner Driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver iforce

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb4) for (hdb4)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

st: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

ide_tape: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

st: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

ide_tape: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

sr_mod: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

sr_mod: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

nvidia: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_create

nvnet: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

NTFS volume version 3.1.

snd_mixer_oss: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_mixer_oss: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_timer: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_page_alloc: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_pcm: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_pcm_oss: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_seq_device: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_timer: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_seq: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_seq_midi_event: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_seq_oss: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_seq_device: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_rawmidi: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_mpu401_uart: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_page_alloc: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_timer: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_pcm: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_ac97_codec: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

snd_intel8x0: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

sr_mod: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_create

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_create

st: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

ide_tape: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

st: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

ide_tape: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

sr_mod: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

sr_mod: version magic '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.1-rc2-gentoo preempt K7 gcc-3.2'

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

nvidia: Unknown symbol class_simple_create

```

 I can't figure this out. Help?

----------

## gatiba

I have the same problem and same dmesg !!   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## will_in_wi

What does "Invalid Module Format" mean? If I can fix that, two out of my three problems are fixed. Also, I have recompiled the kernel several times and I still have the problem. I am about to upgrade my kernel sources so I will see if that will fix it...

----------

## will_in_wi

Upgrading did not help.

----------

## will_in_wi

I downgraded to the "stable" version of module-init-tools and rebooted. It did not help. I upgraded gcc and recompiled the kernel and the other ebuilds. No help there. I have googled on error messages. I am very stuck

----------

## Drewgrange

I had this same problem with a 2.6.1 kernel. I upgraded to 2.6.2-mm1 today, unmerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, then emerged them both again. It worked fine after that.

----------

## will_in_wi

I just upgraded to 2.6.2, rebooted, unmerged, manualy removed /lib/modules/2.6.2xxxx/video/nvidia.ko, and remerged nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel, rebooted and it has the same error. What version of gcc and module-init-tools do you have? And do you have ~x86 in make.conf?

----------

## gatiba

This patch solved my problems with Nvidia + Kernel 2.6.

Seems to be a kernel bug...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132075&highlight=nvidia+kernel+2+6

----------

## Drewgrange

gcc-3.3.2-r6

module-init-tools 3.0-pre9

~x86 in make.conf

kde 3.2

nvidia 5336

kernel 2.6.2-mm1 

Heres the exact procedure I followed:

upgrade kernel

boot into new kernel

made sure module was unloaded using lsmod

unmerged nvidia stuff

re-emerged nvidia stuff 

modprobe nvidia

kdm

----------

## will_in_wi

Thank you so much for helping me. It works!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

But I still want to know why when I said modprobe nvnet it said invalid module format, and yet it worked perfectly when I typed modprobe -f nvnet. Not important, just wondering.....

----------

## Drewgrange

Glad to hear you got it working. I'm not sure about having to force the module. Maybe it was made for a different kernel version (2.4) but can still work if forced to run on 2.6?

----------

